# Sa Palagay



## Inglip

"Sa palagay ko, kailangan natin baguhin yung venue ng meeting"

That is a sentence i came across. I am wondering what 'sa palagay ko' means.

is it 'it is my assumption that...'? or maybe 'my opinion is that...'

Those are two possible translations i think it is. So what does the sentence translate to?


----------



## mataripis

I suggest that the venue of our meeting be changed. In Old folks Tagalog this is translated as " Sa Palagay ko, dapat  baguhin paggaganapan ng pulong natin." in Modern Tagalog(Pilipino) "Sa palagay ko, kailangang mabago ang lugar ng pagmimitingan natin."


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> is it 'it is my assumption that...'? or maybe 'my opinion is that...'
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sa palagay ko...
> I guess....or In my opinion....


----------



## DotterKat

_In my opinion,_ 082486 is right!


----------



## Inglip

Thanks for the help!


----------

